# mi sono vestito come se fossi in Italia



## GabrielH

Ciao, ragazzi,
dalle mie parti due giorni fa c'erano 6 gradi verso le 6:30 e quando erano le 10 chattavo con un'amica, le parlavo del freddo e volevo dire che mi ero vestito con indumenti pesanti usando la frase "per uscire di casa mi sono vestito come se fossi in Italia a febbraio", tuttavia,non so se è corretta la frase. Va bene o meglio "come se *fossi stato* in Italia..."?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## Starless74

- Se (come mi pare di capire) al momento di chattare ti trovavi ancora fuori casa e perciò eri ancora vestito in quel modo, "..._come se *fossi*..._" è il tempo verbale corretto;
- se invece avessi dovuto raccontare una situazione del tutto trascorsa (es.: _*ieri* mi sono vestito_... ecc.), allora "..._come se *fossi stato*..._" è preferibile.

Personalmente, tuttavia, non sarei troppo rigido almeno in questo specifico esempio.


----------



## Armodio

Saturando la comparativa ipotetica (ellittica) dell'apodosi-fantasma, si può rendere più lampante il rapporto temporo-aspettuale in questi casi ove le possibilità sono duplici.

_1) (Eccomi, amore! Vedi?)* Mi son vestito come *(*mi vestirei ora*) *se fossi a Febbraio.

2) (La settimana scorsa)* mi son vestito come *(*mi sarei vestito allora*)* se fossi stato a Febbraio._

2A) (_La settimana scorsa)* mi son vestito come (mi vestirei ora) se fossi a Febbraio.

3) Luigi si vestì come *(*si vestirebbe ora*) *se fosse a Febbraio.

4) Luigi si vestì come *(*si sarebbe vestito allora*) *se fosse stato a Febbraio. _

Laddove l'anteriorità della protasi è palese:

_5) Si veste come (si vestirebbe ora) se avesse sfilato per Armani.

6) Si vestì come (si vestirebbe ora) se avesse sfilato per Armani. _

Che vanno a coincidere. Come la 6 coincide con la 2 e la 4 se non svelassimo l'apodosi.

*= due diversi casi al perfetto composto (passato prossimo) per la ben nota doppiezza di questa forma.


----------



## Starless74

Armodio said:


> 5) Si veste come (si vestirebbe ora) se avesse sfilato per Armani.
> 6) Si vestì come (si vestirebbe ora) se avesse sfilato per Armani.


No, non ho capito. 
io la 5) la interpreto: Si veste come (si vestirebbe ora) se *sfilasse* (= stesse sfilando) per Armani.

Mi sa che l'anteriorità della protasi non è così palese, oppure sto decisamente diventando analfabeta funzionale.


----------



## Armodio

È un esempio poco perspicuo, capisco. Ho cercato di lasciare intatta la base originaria. Provo a chiarire.
Sto parlando di irrealtà con un rapporto di anteriorità della protasi rispetto all'apodosi:
_se avessi vinto, sarei felice/ricco.
Si pavoneggia, come (si pavoneggerebbe) se avesse vinto Wimbledon.
Si veste (sempre) come se avesse sfilato per Armani/come se avesse ricevuto l'invito dei reali d'Inghilterra._

*Nota*: sopra ho scritto _protasi-fantasma_; ovviamente intendevo _apodosi: _tutto ciò che ho fatto riemergere in parentesi. "Lapsus sum".


----------



## Armodio

Insomma, schematizzando (di prassi) in base ai tempi,  facendo riaffiorare l'apodosi-fantasma, e consapevoli che siamo in una comparativa ipotetica (quindi, nel campo del controfattuale/irreale):
A) *contemporaneità *nel presente: congiuntivo imperfetto+condizionale semplice.
B) *contemporaneità *nel passato: congiuntivo trapassato+condizionale composto.
C) *anteriorità *nel (rispetto al) presente: congiuntivo trapassato+condizionale semplice.


----------



## Pietruzzo

In ogni caso nella frase proposta dal richiedente va bene "come se fossi", visto che "mi sono vestito come se fossi in Italia a febbraio"" sottintende "in questo periodo", cioè un periodo che comprende sia la mattina, quando si è vestito, sia il momento in cui sta parlando.


----------



## Armodio

Nessuno ha messo in dubbio la correttezza della frase (vedi mio esempio 1, infatti).
Ma nulla vieta di formulare la stessa come nell'esempio 2 sopra riportato.
E la stessa duplice opzione sussiste anche in esempi come questi (e tanto più con principale all'imperfetto o perfetto semplice):

_giovedì scorso mi sono abbuffato come (mi abbufferei) se non mangiassi da giorni.

giovedì scorso mi sono abbuffato come (mi sarei abbuffato) se non avessi mangiato da giorni. _

[Si dovrebbe ragionare sul perché un imperfetto congiuntivo ipotetico si accasa comodamente in una protasi tutta chiusa nel passato. Tutti sappiamo che _se andassi, se vincessi, se potessi volare... _sono protasi legate da una contemporaneità o posteriorità al momento dell'enunciazione; non guardano al passato.
Come sostiene Herczeg (in uno studio sulle comparative ipotetiche del 1977)  -  è lui che qui le spiega "come una contrazione", con un'ellissi della vera comparativa, che sarebbe l'apodosi - le comparative ipotetiche non rappresentano una conformità.
Partire sempre dall'apodosi latente sarebbe la  base logica consigliabile.]


----------



## Pietruzzo

La regola dell'"apodosi fantasma" mi convince fino a un certo punto. 
Es.
"I congiurati uccisero Cesare come se fosse un criminale". 
La frase mi sembra corretta ma escludo che la mia mente pensi implicitamente "come farebbero se fosse..." con riferimento a persone morte da millenni.
D'altra parte "come se fosse stato" per me avrebbe un senso diverso.
"Come se fosse un criminale" (quando lo  uccisero  lo consideravano  un criminale)
"Come se fosse stato un criminale" (quando lo uccisero ritenevano che in passato si era comportato da criminale)


----------



## Armodio

Sicuramente il processo mentale di ricostruzione non è immediato né fluido.
Aggiungiamo, del resto, che quella è una  chiave di lettura (comunque entrata in auge).
Poi, le cosiddette comparative ipotetiche hanno molte gradazioni e sfumature, che andrebbero sviscerate caso per caso.
Il suo esempio è di quelli in cui il _come se, _più che ad una comparazione,  si avvicina a una modalità (in che modo fu ucciso? Come?) e nel contempo si cerca una motivazione soggettiva, un pretesto ecc... che ha spinto il soggetto a quell'azione; ossia, rientrano, in parte, nel campo dell'obliquità del congiuntivo: _perché, secondo loro... 
Andrea quel giorno era molto agitato, come se avesse litigato con la compagna (_forse sì, forse no: sto adducendo una mia plausibile motivazione).
_Allentarono la concentrazione come se avessero (=illudendosi di avere/poiché ritenevano) già la vittoria in tasca ( _o _come se avessero già vinto). _

Ma la reanalisi di Herczeg può rimanere valida:
_lo uccisero come (si ucciderebbe uno che/se) fosse un criminale.
Lo uccisero come (si sarebbe ucciso uno che/se) fosse stato un criminale._

La forzante comparativo-modale-ipotetica permane, a differenza di un semplice _lo uccisero perché era (secondo loro) un criminale_ o _lo condannarono come/in quanto criminale._

Ma avvertiamo che cambia qualcosa nell'interpretazione: loro lo uccisero, sì, ma nella maniera (*il come*) in cui si ucciderebbe/si sarebbe ucciso un criminale (*il se*) (interpretazione Herczeg) oppure poiché lo ritenevano un criminale?
La prima verte più sul rapporto comparativo-modale tra verbo principale e subordinata (in qual guisa venne ucciso?). La seconda su un rapporto sotteso di causalità soggettiva.
Rendendo più icastica questa sfumatura, potremmo riprodurre la prima interpretazione con un _lo uccisero (così) come si farebbe con un criminale _e la seconda con un _lo uccisero, alla fine. Ma guarda tu! Come se (per loro) fosse un criminale!_

Non possiamo fare lo stesso ragionamento "obliquo" e speculativo in _oggi il cielo è scuro, come se il sole non fosse sorto/come se ci fosse un temporale... oggi Andrea si muove a scatti, come se fosse una marionetta:_ qui sto comparando (più o meno fittiziamente) lo _scuro _e gli _ scatti_, facendo un'analogia.
Sempre valida l'apodosi ellittica.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Es.
> "I congiurati uccisero Cesare come se fosse un criminale".
> La frase mi sembra corretta


Scusa, Pietruzzo, ma a me la frase non sembra del tutto corretta. Per me sarebbe corretta la frase  ''I congiurati _uccidono_ Cesare come se fosse un criminale''.  Riferendomi al passato, io direi senz'altro ''come se fosse stato''.
Altre lingue userebbero il congiuntivo presente per il presente (lo uccidono come se *sia un criminale) e il congiuntivo imperfetto per il passato.  Il ''guaio'' dell'italiano è che nelle ipotesi o nelle comparazioni  il congiuntivo imperfetto di solito si riferisce al presente, ad es. ''ti parlo come se adesso tu _fossi_ qui''.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Scusa, Pietruzzo, ma a me la frase non sembra del tutto corretta.


 Mentre rifletto sul significato di "non del tutto corretta" ti propongo un altro esempio
1) Faceva freddo come se nevicasse.
2) Faceva freddo come se avesse nevicato.
Per me nel prmo caso si sta paragonando il freddo a quello che avrebbe fatto sotto la neve, nel secondo a a quello che avrebbe fatto dopo la nevicata. 
Che dici?


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> significato di "non del tutto corretta"


Il significato è _''corretta salvo per quel 'fosse', ma non sono sicuro al 100%''   ._
Nei tuoi due esempi l'imperfetto nella frase principale mi sembra che cambi un po' le carte in tavola. A mia volta ti propongo alcuni esempi:
1. La neve cadeva come se fosse inverno / la neve cade come se fosse inverno
2. Cadde la neve come fosse stato inverno
(cadde la neve come fosse inverno).
A Milano c'è troppa afa con oltre 30 gradi perché mi venga voglia di andare in questo momento alla ricerca della regola...


----------



## lorenzos

Suvvia, non siamo troppo fiscali!


GabrielH said:


> "per uscire di casa mi sono vestito come se (allora / in quel momento, sottintesi) fossi in Italia a febbraio"


Se giriamo la frase, non so se avremmo dei dubbi su:
- Come fossi in Italia a febbraio, mi sono messo il cappotto e la sciarpa.


----------



## Armodio

Provo a ri-chiarire: l'*imperfetto *congiuntivo va sempre bene, con la principale tanto al presente che al passato (qualsiasi ne sia il tempo):

_ruggì come (se) fosse un leone.
Si rintanò mogio mogio in camera sua come (se) fosse amareggiato.
Si fece scura in volto come se si sentisse discriminata.
Si sollazzò tutto il pomeriggio come se non avesse il benché minimo pensiero._
E così via con infiniti esempi d'autore.

Nomalmente il *piuccheperfetto *serve per accentuare il tratto "anteriorità" (caso C del #6): se prima fosse accaduta la tal cosa, ora avverrebbe la tal altra.
Esempio che dobbiamo immaginare di "affogare" anche in una narrazione tutta al passato: _lo uccisero come (lo ucciderebbero) se avesse commesso un delitto. _

Idem _faceva freddo come (farebbe) se avesse nevicato. _
E questo è il caso di *espressa anteriorità*.

Le altre due combinazioni (sempre in #6) sono quelle della (sommaria e comunemente schematizzata) *contemporaneità*:
..._come (lo ucciderebbero) se commettesse/stesse commettendo... _e _come (lo avrebbero ucciso) se avesse commesso...
Faceva freddo come (avrebbe fatto) se avesse nevicato _o _faceva freddo come (farebbe) se nevicasse/stesse nevicando._

Caso per caso, ci sarebbe da vedere sempre il tipo di verbo in gioco, ovvero la sua classe azionale.

Pertanto costatiamo che il congiuntivo piuccheperfetto può assolvere (al) doppio ufficio di anteriorità e contemporaneità.
Stessa doppia funzione per il condizionale presente dell'apodosi, che è o contemporaneo o posteriore rispetto alla protasi.


----------



## phiona

Comunque io avrei scritto:
oggi per uscire mi sono vestito come avrei fatto in Italia nel mese di febbraio.
È la forma che mi sembra più naturale.


----------



## lorenzos

phiona said:


> oggi per uscire mi sono vestito come avrei fatto in Italia nel mese di febbraio.
> È la forma che mi sembra più naturale.


Davvero?  Tu diresti:
- Oggi mi sono vestito come avrei fatto per andare ad un matrimonio.
- Oggi ho comprato dieci libri come avrei fatto se dovesse tornare il confinamento.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Nei tuoi due esempi l'imperfetto nella frase principale mi sembra che cambi un po' le carte in tavola.


Non credo. Secondo me  in questo tipo di frasi comparative quello che conta è la contemporaneità / posteriorità fra la situazione fittizia introdotta da "se..." e la frase principale (quella vera, non quella "fantasma").
Riassumendo:
Mi guardò come se non capisse quello che dicevo.
Mi guardò come se non avesse capito quello che avevo detto.
Mi guarda come se non capisse quello che dico.
Mi guarda come se non avesse capito quello che ho detto.
Passo e chiudo.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> quello che conta è la contemporaneità / posteriorità


OK mi arrendo. Anche Armodio ti dà ragione.


----------



## Armodio

In parte, Bearded. 😉
Le formulazioni sono tutte legittime. È l'eziologia a differire, nell'analisi che ho sottoposto alla vostra attenzione.


----------

